# Leave me alone



## nativesneaker

Hello,

is it possible to say "leave me alone" in Latin with the same connotations that are usually attached to this phrase in English?

Many thanks.


Edit: I mean "do stay away from me, I want peace and solitude"

Dimitte me in solitudinem (I know it's probably very bad but I had to give it a try myself...)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sine me in solitudine.


----------



## uchi.m

Linque me?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> do stay away from me, I want peace and solitude


_*a me ablega, pacem solitudinemque uolo/quaero/cupio*_


----------



## lacrimae

nativesneaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> is it possible to say "leave me alone" in Latin with the same connotations that are usually attached to this phrase in English?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Edit: I mean "do stay away from me, I want peace and solitude"
> 
> Dimitte me in solitudinem (I know it's probably very bad but I had to give it a try myself...)



 My interpretation of the expressed concept

Abi /Discede et sine me vivere
Move away and leave me to live


----------



## Outsider

Vade retro?...


----------



## uchi.m

Faltou o satanás no final hahaha


----------

